# Which Zinger - Field Trialer or Mini-Zinger?



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

I am about to buy 3 Zinger Wingers and I can't decide which ones to go with. Should I get 3 Field Trialers or 3 Mini-Zingers? Do you think I would miss the extra distance the Field Trialer provides? Thanks.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

brockdb said:


> I am about to buy 3 Zinger Wingers and I can't decide which ones to go with. Should I get 3 Field Trialers or 3 Mini-Zingers? Do you think I would miss the extra distance the Field Trialer provides? Thanks.


I think it depends on whether space is an issue for you.

I owned a couple of FT ZWs and train with a number of folk who have the mini Z. .

My experience with both the mini and the FT has been very, very good. 

We've used the mini Z on long marks with a stickman and it was quite acceptable.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

I have the FT models....and they work great! I'm very pleased.

I've never used the Minis, but have heard positive things about them as well.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

If you want to only fire a 209 primer why not go with the zinger winger II as it's in between those two sizes, and it's cheaper.
Mike


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a special type of coat hanger that holds a white sweat shirt on top, and a pair of pants on the bottom. I vote for the field trialer because it is taller.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*mini or field trailer*

Mike makes a very good point ,you may want to consirder the mini with the extra thick tubbing it will through a very good mark if space is a problem , I own both styles and if I use the mini for long marks I use the 22 option (depending on conditions) ,it all depends on your needs. If space is not an issue go with the Field trailer, both products are well built and will give you dependable service, you may want to talk to the company and they guideyou with your descission as Rob did with me. Mario


----------

